# Think I need a new Vet!!



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Goofy ears were smelling crazy bad this past week, so I decided to take him to the local vet. I had tried bansfield before but didn't like them. First thing the vet does after weighing him is tell me I should breed him because he is so good looking. I of course shot her down...then she tells me that i should not be feeding him raw cuz of salmonella(sp) 

I informed her that I had done alot of research and was comfortable with feeding him raw. Turns out goofy did indeed have ear infection in both ears and she wanted to put him under to do a flushout and then proceed with antibiotics. I didn't trust her to do that so went with the antibiotics only for 2 weeks.

So if anyone can recommend a good vet they trust in the So. Cal area I would greatly appreciate it....

Perphaps we can start a section on the form for local trusted vets??


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Just like endorsing breeders, rescues, or other things the board couldn't do that specifically. Members can certainly recommend vets that they like, but I have found that the vet I may think is great...others may not, so it can still be subjective.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Why would he need to be put under for a flu shot? Am I misunderstanding something?

Many vets aren't on board with raw, doesn't make them a bad vet; but if she is going to hassle you about it constantly it may not work out. Some vets accept what their client feeds even if they don't agree, others bug you about it every visit. You'll have to decide what you're willing to deal with.

The breeding comment would concern me however, but again, doesn't necessarily make the vet a "bad vet."


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks Jean...any SoCal members please PM me for vet info.

Thanks


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Goofy said:


> Goofy ears were smelling crazy bad this past week, so I decided to take him to the local vet. I had tried bansfield before but didn't like them. First thing the vet does after weighing him is tell me I should breed him because he is so good looking. I of course shot her down...then she tells me that i should not be feeding him raw cuz of salmonella(sp)
> 
> I informed her that I had done alot of research and was comfortable with feeding him raw. Turns out goofy did indeed have ear infection in both ears and she wanted to put him under to do a flushout and then proceed with antibiotics. I didn't trust her to do that so went with the antibiotics only for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Vet said you SHOULD breed? Thats a first lol. The vet's around here will prescribe neutering to address any issue from barking to shedding, to dis-obedience, to long toenails it seems lol.

Its actually upsetting that none of them will acknowledge the downsides to neutering but constantly "sell" the pro's


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Why would he need to be put under for a flu shot? Am I misunderstanding something?


Not flu shot, flushout. Like flush out the ears.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That makes so much more sense. Thanks. I am an idiot...


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Where in So Cal are you?
I am in the Inland empire area.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Hacienda heights/city of industry.



mygsdandme said:


> Where in So Cal are you?
> I am in the Inland empire area.


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Goofy said:


> Hacienda heights/city of industry.


My folks live in HH. 
Don't know of a good Vet out that way. Sorry.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd be willing to drive say if its not too far. next time you visit your folks bring along the GSD's. Goofy needs some play buddies his size. 



mygsdandme said:


> My folks live in HH.
> Don't know of a good Vet out that way. Sorry.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I've only had ears flushed out under anesthesia when it's been a long ongoing problem. Never for a recent ear infection - no need to deal with anesthetic risks. That gets just a good cleaning and then ear drops twice a day for a couple weeks and then recheck.


----------

